# Antler - Dog Chews?



## RVA_Tyndall (May 3, 2019)

I thought about buying some deer antlers for pen blanks and saw that you can buy deer antlers as dog chews on Amazon. Has anyone tried making blanks from a source like this?


----------



## thewishman (May 3, 2019)

I saw some at Target last week. The pieces they had were really old, cracked and dried out. They also wanted $8 for a 3" long piece.


----------



## keithlong (May 4, 2019)

Petco sells them also. How many pieces are you looking for? I might have some extras lying around.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (May 4, 2019)

Thanks Keith. I am looking for 4 or 5  pieces only.  I can check out Petco and buy a bag. I have two dogs and never thought of these as potential dog treats...

Is there a method or special tool selection to consider for turning antlers?


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 4, 2019)

While this might start a tool war - if your are new to turning antler I would suggest carbide tools (standard edge - not negative rake). You will be able to cut easier and control the tool easier. You can use standard HSS, but you will need some technique.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (May 4, 2019)

Ok. Didn’t mean to start a tool war! Just looking to see if a carbide scraper versus a skew would have a big difference. 


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------



## leehljp (May 4, 2019)

mg_dreyer said:


> While this might start a tool war - if your are new to turning antler I would suggest carbide tools (standard edge - not negative rake). You will be able to cut easier and control the tool easier. You can use standard HSS, but you will need some technique.



I agree with you on this. I am usually one who advocates for HSS, but there are definitely times when carbide does specific jobs better. Finess and fineness is usually done with properly sharpened HSS; rock hard and roughing does better with carbide.


----------



## keithlong (May 4, 2019)

I use carbide to turn all my antler pens.


----------



## Curly (May 4, 2019)

I don't care what tool you use but protect your lungs. The dust does nasty things to your respiratory system. If you don't have a powerful dust collector wear a respirator.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (May 4, 2019)

Curly said:


> I don't care what tool you use but protect your lungs. The dust does nasty things to your respiratory system. If you don't have a powerful dust collector wear a respirator.





Didn’t think of that. I usually don’t when making pens. Good tip.


----------



## leehljp (May 4, 2019)

RVA_Tyndall said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what tool you use but protect your lungs. The dust does nasty things to your respiratory system. If you don't have a powerful dust collector wear a respirator.
> ...




Something along the line of the lines of "Lung" and "Nose" and "Eyes": Many people, including me went a couple of years or more and suddenly, we got hit with allergies. Some to different kinds of woods, some to bone and antler dust and some (me also) to certain CA finishes. When it hits, it hits hard. Best way to delay it is to (always) use a respirator and face mask/goggles. These allergies sneak up on you at the worst time!


----------



## thewishman (May 5, 2019)

Curly said:


> I don't care what tool you use but protect your lungs. The dust does nasty things to your respiratory system. If you don't have a powerful dust collector wear a respirator.



If you can smell it, you are getting particles into your respiratory system.


----------



## Talltim (May 5, 2019)

We used some petco antler one year when they had their dog chew supply on Black Friday sale. Worked as well as any other.   Use carbide to turn it down and skew to finish it up.  We hardly ever turn anything with out respirators, dust collection system on and ear protection.  Look a little like someone from star wars but we can still breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Talltim (May 5, 2019)

Talltim said:


> We used some petco antler one year when they had their dog chew supply on Black Friday sale. Worked as well as any other.   Use carbide to turn it down and skew to finish it up.  We hardly ever turn anything with out respirators, dust collection system on and ear protection.  Look a little like someone from star wars but we can still breath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app





Correction it was petsmart and not petco where I got the dog chews. To late to use edit post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 5, 2019)

A couple of things not mentioned are the kind of antlers and alternate places to get them. I've seen the dog chews and although they would work, I thought they were pricey. Other places to get them would be garage sales or flee markets. Knife supply places carry then as well. I keep an eye out all the time and grab some when I see a deal so I'm not have to pay for what's available at the time. The last thing is that most of the larger antler gets pretty porous and is harder to work with or finish at times. I like the Axis Deer Antler the best. It's solid except for a small hole that runs close to the center of the antler. It is mostly white with shade of grey here and there. I'm not sure of how many shades but I don't think it's 50! Ha Ha!!


----------



## arioux (May 5, 2019)

Check in your area if there id a deer farm.  You can usally buy direct from the source and save few $.


----------



## sbwertz (May 5, 2019)

I had friends in Northern AZ who gathered antlers and kept them for me...both elk and deer.  Unfortunately they moved away, but if you know anyone who lives in deer country, ask them to keep an eye out for shed antlers for you.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (May 11, 2019)

Made my first pen. It looks kind of purple. 



https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------

